# What is my AirTel Digital TV subscription pack exactly?



## ithehappy (Dec 4, 2013)

This is just three months I have been using ADTV, but I never quite figured out what my base pack is. I have a HD STB, and initially I wanted to have the Mega pack as SD (Rs.350 p.m) and HD Plus top-up (Rs.175 p.m). And on first month they said they will give HD channels free, so I didn't have to pay for the HD pack. However they ultimately gave me 11 HD channels. And as my recharge period is coming on 7th this month I was accessing their site, and there I see that my current subscription is mentioned as 'Mega HD pack', and the cost is Rs.470 p.m (see attached screenshot)! Now I don't get it! Mega pack costs 350 p.m, so I am paying Rs.120 for those 11 HD channels! I mean I don't have a problem with that, but from where on earth did that package come? I mean there's no such pack listed as 11 HD channels at Rs.120! Did they just make one for me or what? When I first took the connection, the subscription package was mentioned as 'Mega HD Lite', that was okay, that 'Lite' thing might be their 'free' channels, but what now? I know I can call CC, but they talk like dumb!


----------



## Gollum (Dec 4, 2013)

whatthefrak said:


> This is just three months I have been using ADTV, but I never quite figured out what my base pack is. I have a HD STB, and initially I wanted to have the Mega pack as SD (Rs.350 p.m) and HD Plus top-up (Rs.175 p.m). And on first month they said they will give HD channels free, so I didn't have to pay for the HD pack. However they ultimately gave me 11 HD channels. And as my recharge period is coming on 7th this month I was accessing their site, and there I see that my current subscription is mentioned as 'Mega HD pack', and the cost is Rs.470 p.m (see attached screenshot)! Now I don't get it! Mega pack costs 350 p.m, so I am paying Rs.120 for those 11 HD channels! I mean I don't have a problem with that, but from where on earth did that package come? I mean there's no such pack listed as 11 HD channels at Rs.120! Did they just make one for me or what? When I first took the connection, the subscription package was mentioned as 'Mega HD Lite', that was okay, that 'Lite' thing might be their 'free' channels, but what now? I know I can call CC, but they talk like dumb!


you will be charges 525 permonth
>this is the cheapest HD package IMO


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 4, 2013)

Why would I be charged with Rs.525? I don't have all the HD channels!


----------



## Dushie (Dec 6, 2013)

Switch to videocon dth , its cheaper in rs 480 you get all channels even HD.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 7, 2013)

you better ask airtel customer service care for the exact plan details. call from an airtel mobile. there is one toll free number available which i forgot.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 9, 2013)

Dushie said:


> Switch to videocon dth , its cheaper in rs 480 you get all channels even HD.


Lol thanks. After seeing the picture quality difference of both, especially of HD no way I'd have gone for Videocon. One should pay more for quality.


rijinpk1 said:


> you better ask airtel customer service care for the exact plan details. call from an airtel mobile. there is one toll free number available which i forgot.


Yeah, I called them. It's the Mega HD Lite pack they said. They activated it as my base pack. I didn't ask why and all because this is a good pack imo, cost wise.
I have all the channels of Mega SD pack, and 11 HD channels, including Discovery, NGC and Zee Studio, along with 3 Hindi HD channels, which I'll never watch anyway, still all these at Rs.470 is cool. If I were to apply for only Sports HD pack  then that alone would have cost me 99 rupees, where by paying just 20 rupees extra I'm getting the additional channels like Discovery, NGC and some.


----------



## RDB (Jan 2, 2014)

do you have airtel selfcare account? its easy to manage from there.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah mate, I have a selfcare a/c and I have tried to change things there, but I don't see things there as I thought I would. Things are little confusing, but I think I will ask in DreamDTH.


----------

